# good price for turnover to upgrade



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm selling TiVo Roamio HD, 500gb LIFETIME SERVICE on ebay for 420$

because my bolt is pre-ordered. which includes 1 year.

in a year from now how much do you think a bolt will no services will sell for?

$300 - $150 ? bolt resale only $150??

It would be better to resale the bolt for $150 and buy the Bolt+ in a year.

Having a tivo since day one in 1999, I do have a little loyalty to tivo...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I would think the 500GB Bolt would sell for less than $100 with no service. Since a new one would cost $300 with a year of service and a year of service for the used one would cost $150.

Of course in a year the pricing structure could be higher or lower too. There is no way to know what any of those prices would be unless you can see the future.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Good luck getting $420. TiVo had been selling refurb units with lifetime and a warranty for $300. But who knows you might find someone.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Good luck getting $420. TiVo had been selling refurb units with lifetime and a warranty for $300. But who knows you might find someone.


Two months ago I got $675 for a Roamio Plus with lifetime on E-Bay, now that lifetime er *All in *cost $600 and there is no 6 tuner Bolt, the price of a Roamio Plus may go up. Few people know about the call in deal for long time customers on the Roamio, and new customers can't do anyways.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

lessd said:


> Two months ago I got $675 for a Roamio Plus with lifetime on E-Bay, now that lifetime er *All in *cost $600 and there is no 6 tuner Bolt, the price of a Roamio Plus may go up. Few people know about the call in deal for long time customers on the Roamio, and new customers can't do anyways.


I tend to agree for the + or Pro models. Not sure for the Roamio, TiVo did run the sale for a fairly long time, seems like anyone prepping for the new season would have bought already, but you are correct someone could just now be looking and $420 could sound good.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Assuming the new pricing structure remains intact, a 1-year old used Bolt will likely sell for <$100 since the price of a new Bolt without service is essentially $150. My guess is somewhere in the range of $75-$99.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Any idea what a fair price for a PLS 2 tuner Premiere 320GB is these days?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jcthorne said:


> any idea what a fair price for a pls 2 tuner premiere 320gb is these days?


$250-$300


----------



## Brolan (Apr 4, 2002)

lessd said:


> Two months ago I got $675 for a Roamio Plus with lifetime on E-Bay, now that lifetime er *All in *cost $600 and there is no 6 tuner Bolt, the price of a Roamio Plus may go up. Few people know about the call in deal for long time customers on the Roamio, and new customers can't do anyways.


What is this call-in deal?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Brolan said:


> What is this call-in deal?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532395


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

$250-300 seems high for Prem 2tuner.. I just sold one for $250 but took me 2 months on CL.
What do you think an XL4 Lifetime with 8 mo warr. in box could go for?
or a Roamio Pro with Lifetime? I wanting to reconfigure my setup but not for a Bolt. I want to downgrade the Pro, overkill for my needs, I got it used on CL.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

gigaguy said:


> $250-300 seems high for Prem 2tuner..


TiVo has been selling base Roamios with lifetime on their special call-in loyalty deal for $400, so $300 is probably the upper end of the range for a lifetimed 2-tuner Premiere, $200 is probably the lower end. I think $250 is probably reasonable right now. You can check ebay to get a feeling for what old TiVo units sell for.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I checked ebay for XL4s PLS, was shocked that most are only selling for $300-350. Premieres are two models old now in many minds. I got about double my outlay when I sold my Prem2 but I'm an excellent shopper......


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I got my 2-Tuner Premiere for $50 on craigslist and then paid TiVo $199 for Lifetime (couldn't get them to go down to $99), so $250 was ultimately what I was willing to pay for it over the winter.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gigaguy said:


> I checked ebay for XL4s PLS, was shocked that most are only selling for $300-350. Premieres are two models old now in many minds. I got about double my outlay when I sold my Prem2 but I'm an excellent shopper......


But two tuner Premieres can tune OTA and cable at the same time. Which might make them more valuable to some people.


----------

